# Best setting for an outdoor concert?



## snowassembly (Jul 13, 2009)

So I have a Casio Exilim EX-S10, and in a couple days I will be going to an outdoor Death Cab for Cutie concert. I want my photos to turn out well, so I was wondering what a good setting for my camera would be. Please be specific, because I don't really understand too much camera talk. (In case you can't already tell, I am a camera/photography n00b.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PhilGarber (Jul 13, 2009)

Does your camera have an outdoor mode? Is the concert at night? Welcome to the forum, btw.


----------



## snowassembly (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks!

I don't see an outdoor mode. The concert will start at 6PM and go until about 11PM. So it will probably start out pretty light, but then be dark by the end.


----------



## PhilGarber (Jul 13, 2009)

snowassembly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't see an outdoor mode. The concert will start at 6PM and go until about 11PM. So it will probably start out pretty light, but then be dark by the end.



Well, it probably has a "Night" and "Daylight" mode. Use the "Daylight" mode and first and then switch to the "Night" mode.


----------

